# Sight Pins a little left of Bow string??'s



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello

I finally got around to tuning my first bow, a new Alpine Frontier Bow package. I've been wanting to try Bow Tuning for some-time-now, so... I purchased all the equipment needed to do this and got the sights adjusted and it is shooting dead on at 20-30-40yrds. Chrono'ed it at 288fps, at 66lbs and 30" draw. Seems to be a sweet shooting bow and I can't wait till next years 3D shoots.

My question is:

When sighting down the back of the bow, lining the string center with the bow, rest, arrow and sights, the sights seem to be a little left of center.
Is this normal??
My wife's bow was set-up by the club Pro and hers is the same way.



Thanks


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

If lining up the arrow with the string and the sights are a bit left; For a right handed shooter, yes. Depending on the person, a little to what sometimes looks like 1/8" or more. It gets out farther than that I'd be looking things over.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

You might notice that when you draw all the way back, that the pins are more above the arrow. Depending on how you hold it, the arrow alignment when it's shot may be different than when it's on the rest with the bow undrawn.

Maybe not :tongue:

If it's consistent at 20, 30, 40, I wouldn't worry about it. it's probably right.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Your sight pins are to the left of your string ( right handed shooter) because of torque. Yes torque. Every bow torques some. Even if you have perfect form and perfect grip there is still a certain amount of torque displaced by the bow it's self.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

The shorter the bow, the more left the pins will be. At least that's the way it is for my bows.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Agree*



TN ARCHER said:


> Your sight pins are to the left of your string ( right handed shooter) because of torque. Yes torque. Every bow torques some. Even if you have perfect form and perfect grip there is still a certain amount of torque displaced by the bow it's self.


agree fully...if you bow is shooting good and your left-right impact is good at 20 to 50 yards...don't worry about it. A quick walk back tune can verify this.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

TN ARCHER said:


> Your sight pins are to the left of your string ( right handed shooter) because of torque. Yes torque. Every bow torques some. Even if you have perfect form and perfect grip there is still a certain amount of torque displaced by the bow it's self.


Good to put a name on it. You don't even have to grip it to apply some torque. Hand pressure is enough. The only way to not torque would be to touch the bow at a single point, which you just can't do.

But, so long as you do it consistently, and not excessively, and tune the bow to it, you'll be fine.


----------



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info Guys!!


----------

